# Private instruction w/Sunako-San - PICS



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Well, here are a few of my pics I took that day, July 5th at Sports Land Yamanashi (SLy). 
I was only able to get pics of those mostly not in my class, so I hope someone can post 
up more pics. Was a great day and had a lot of practice braking, trying to shift weight 
and entry speed to name a few things. Was a real eye opener having someone evaluate 
you and tell you what you are doing wrong and tell you how to improve it. But my favorite 
part was when Sunako-San said instead of trying to go 100%, reduce it to 70-80% so 
you can focus on your technique rather than your time. Made sense after I tried it several 
times and then once I thought I had a better handle on it I was increasing my speed. Again, 
many thanks to Aki for this instruction and translating everything that was lectured. Was 
so cool having the circuit all to ourselves for the entire day, especially for a group of 12 or 
so :thumbsup: . 

Now to my riding experience with the man himself, Sunako-San. Aki was gracious enough to 
lend Sunako-san his car in order to take me around the circuit for several laps. At first I though 
this guy was mad, the way he really attacked the corners at such incredible speed and with 
such ease. He knew what lines to take and where to position the corners of the front end. 
Every time I thought, "Ok, we are gonna go off the track and crash Aki's car!" But we never 
did and the tires were right where they needed to be. His entry speed was about 100 times 
faster than mine and exit speed was insane. Of course Aki's car is very impressive and well 
built to handle such expert abuse. At first, I did not want to use the handle to hold myself as 
to obstruct Sunako-San's view, but after a a few corners I was holding on for dear life. I do 
not think even in Gran Turismo I can drive that fast! Well, as we came back into the pits, I 
was so numb I nearly passed out when I got out of the car and tried to stand up, so I just layed 
flat out on the ground for a few seconds. Then I was told he managed the quickest time with me 
in the car, so that was a treat. Vids should be up in day or so.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

NICE! wow you guys are lucky.

Hyrev, was your car tuned by HKS ? 

Looks like one really fun day out, how much track time did you all get over all?


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

No, it was just some tape I got from the HKS rep over at Kazama Auto last week. 
Was a gift for having a HKS TO4z, V Cam, etc... It was a choice between tape and 
a free shirt or the Camp 2, so I chose .... the tape for me and the shirt for the Mrs.


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

very cool


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Sweet!!!


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

wow...that must have been fun.


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome.

That blue GT-R sounded pretty angry.


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Great, just great. Can you send some of that sunshine across to England. I have just heard thundr and lightning.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

Everything you guys do in Japan is so right. The choice of cars, the choice of car activities, the people you get advice from, even the choice of tyres on your cars!


----------



## silvermike (May 9, 2007)

Excellent post.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

> Also - our friend Tom has video of him driving his yellow car, following Dai-chan (delivering tofu), getting passed by Sunako driving my car (at the 8min mark), then coming up behind Miguel (at the 9 min mark).


another video

How do you embed a Google video? What is the code for that?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Such nice pictures, and a real treat for you guys to go out full force on a circuit with a real racing driver.

Has Nick changed his LMGT4's? or does that car belong to someone else?


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Here's a clip of Sunako driving my GT-R.

Only managed a lap before the camera fell off !! I've never managed to get it to do that  

The pace was blistering, really can't appreciate it from the video.
From watching him driving everything he'd been saying earlier in the day suddenly made sense.

YouTube - Mine's Stage2 - Yamanishi


Pharoahe - Those are my track wheels - 18" matt black TE37's with A048's.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Here are a few more vids, enjoy. 

The first vid I posted was acting up so I removed it and to re-host it on YT.
So, here it is and it should be smooth as a baby's bottom.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

:chuckle: exciting lunch there guys SUGOI!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Fantastic pics. The video clips for when I have some spare time, something to look forward to!  Thanks.


----------



## JOSHMELE (Dec 27, 2004)

Awesome vids Paul! Thanks for sharing!

Looks like a blast!


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

Great post, pics and videos!!!
I must be a great day.
By the way, what is those little thing which is in the left side near the rear wheel???


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Rene,

Those are the transponders - not Transporters like Star Trek - which measure how fast (or slow) we were going around the track.

Aki


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

akasakaR33 said:


> Rene,
> 
> Those are the transponders - not Transporters like Star Trek - which measure how fast (or slow) we were going around the track.
> 
> Aki


Thanks for the answer Aki:bowdown1: 
I think its was very proffesional use transponders that day  
Congrats for you organization, reading both posts, Japan members enjoyed so much :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Regards


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks like a great day out..

Nick's car looks.. :smokin:


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks for posting up the pix and vids, guys. Superb!


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

thanks for sharing this pics. awsome cars on an awsome circuit. i like the 9020 tape ;-)

greets


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

What a truly awesome day out this must have been..

Aki, I love how fast your engine revs up! It's running great, howling trough the Mine's ti exhaust! Are you running 2835's?
Oh and well done for organizing all this!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Hugo said:


> What a truly awesome day out this must have been..
> 
> Aki, I love how fast your engine revs up! It's running great, howling trough the Mine's ti exhaust! Are you running 2835's?
> Oh and well done for organizing all this!


He is using 2530's. Howling, must heard in person to really appreciate it.


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

Sunako-san rules!!!
It's amazing how he drove Aki's R33 GT-R!!!:bowdown1:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Some pictures from Vihis - arigato vato



Vihis said:


> Well, atleast I had time to do something, so here we go, at least half or so of the pictures :wavey:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

hyrev said:


> He is using 2530's. Howling, must heard in person to really appreciate it.


Not quite Paul.

Aki's has GT-SS turbines and a Fujitsubo exhaust:
GalleryAki

I have the 2530's and Mine's exhaust:
GalleryNickMartin


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Ooops, you are right. I thought he was talking about you. 
Both cars are equally impressive and so are the drivers .


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hugo said:


> What a truly awesome day out this must have been..
> 
> Aki, I love how fast your engine revs up! It's running great, howling trough the Mine's ti exhaust! Are you running 2835's?
> Oh and well done for organizing all this!


Thanks Hugo!  Maybe I've inspired you to get organize a similar event where you are?


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

hyrev said:


> Ooops, you are right. I thought he was talking about you.
> Both cars are equally impressive and so are the drivers .


As Sunako-san showed us, no matter what the spec of the car, it's really up to the driver to get this most of out it. Obviously, Nick and I have a long way to go in the driving dept - hence we need to practice, practice, practice!

Shall we organize a regular (Non lesson) track day sometime soon?

Aki


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

A few more from Vihis - again thank you



Vihis said:


> Due to feedback, I am going to go through the pictures again. They were a bit too big.
> 
> Here're some smaller ones about the rest of the cars that blasted around the track:
> 
> ...


----------



## etikoner (Apr 14, 2007)

wow, i like the way that miata looks, the pics are awesome! looks like u had fun. one day ill go to japan and try this out


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Sunako San's a bad, bad man................................. 
In a very good way 

What an awesome event. Even now, a week later I'm still thinking of what I learnt on that track. Now I need to go out and practice... Maybe Sunday night. Anyone fancy some Touge on a tight hairpin mountain road in Hakkone?

Could be fun!


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

this was diffently an AWSOME expereince.. for me, it was my first actually experience/lession of Circuit so it was really something!! thanks... now i know what i have to work on and probably use it everyday use..


----------

